# Alernaitive to arrows in a slingbow



## longshot (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been reading a lot of posts here and I started thinking about the slingbow, it seems to me that an arrow is very a verry ineffiencent use of a slingshot. While I understand the damage potential of a broadhead arrow I thought there must be a better way.

So I pose a question. What about darts? A slightly modified version of your standard game dart. It is lighter than an arrow and has a similar penetration. It could be modified with a sort of barbed tip that would function similarly to a broadhead. The same basic principles of a slingbow could be used. Some sort or ramp or guide would be needed to fire it, as well as a dowel bolt attached to the bands. Since darts are slightly fatter just below the tip the dowel would need a v notch cout out of it so the rear of the dart could rest on to keep it level.

Against small game I think this would be a good half between shot and and arrows. Any hit would be potentially fatal from blood loss as opposed to the blunt force of a bullet or stone.

Anyway just an idea.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

One of the guys at work, who has a slingshot that I made for him, came in from the weekend with a marble sized swelling at the base of his index finger. I asked him what had happened. He smiled and said it was so much fun shooting a slingshot again that he decided to shoot some of his blowgun darts with it. First shot he caught one in the hand, point buried at the base of his finger.
I have gobs of blowgun darts that I have made for all of my .625 caliber blowguns, from short steel about 3 inches long to some 18 inches long with exacto blades for broadheads and I wouldn't trust any one of them to fly past my hand from a slingshot.
It sounds like you might have a plan to make it safe to try. I have heard of people shooting darts from slingshots and the only way I can think of to shoot them is to put the point in the pouch and launch it sideways letting the cone or fletching straighten out the dart in flight.
Anyway, I'm gonna watch this topic with interest. I'm glad it got brought up 'cause it sounds like quite a challenge to keep from getting hurt.
As for me, I shall continue using my blowguns to shoot darts, and slingshots to shoot blunt objects! Ha! Ha!


----------



## longshot (Jan 14, 2010)

I would never attempt to shot a dart right from my slingshot. I have been watching Jorg's slingow videoes and thought the slingbow could fire darts more effectively than arrows.


----------



## alru19 (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.combowsli...CCESSORIES.html
Like These?


----------



## matthewt (Apr 17, 2010)

i once shot a ,308 rifle bullet from my old wrist wrocket it penetrated 8 sheets of corrugated card and then put a pretty big dent in my fence


longshot said:


> I have been reading a lot of posts here and I started thinking about the slingbow, it seems to me that an arrow is very a verry ineffiencent use of a slingshot. While I understand the damage potential of a broadhead arrow I thought there must be a better way.
> 
> So I pose a question. What about darts? A slightly modified version of your standard game dart. It is lighter than an arrow and has a similar penetration. It could be modified with a sort of barbed tip that would function similarly to a broadhead. The same basic principles of a slingbow could be used. Some sort or ramp or guide would be needed to fire it, as well as a dowel bolt attached to the bands. Since darts are slightly fatter just below the tip the dowel would need a v notch cout out of it so the rear of the dart could rest on to keep it level.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chief AJ (Apr 2, 2010)

Here we go out of the realm of theory or (I think) but to what people are now doing with slingshots now on Big Game and Big Fish. Here's a 12 year old young man making a real shot:  



matthewt said:


> I have been reading a lot of posts here and I started thinking about the slingbow, it seems to me that an arrow is very a verry ineffiencent use of a slingshot. While I understand the damage potential of a broadhead arrow I thought there must be a better way.
> 
> So I pose a question. What about darts? A slightly modified version of your standard game dart. It is lighter than an arrow and has a similar penetration. It could be modified with a sort of barbed tip that would function similarly to a broadhead. The same basic principles of a slingbow could be used. Some sort or ramp or guide would be needed to fire it, as well as a dowel bolt attached to the bands. Since darts are slightly fatter just below the tip the dowel would need a v notch cout out of it so the rear of the dart could rest on to keep it level.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Chief AJ said:


> Here we go out of the realm of theory or (I think) but to what people are now doing with slingshots now on Big Game and Big Fish. Here's a 12 year old young man making a real shot:










That even made me do the happy dance right along with him!


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Interesting your topic here. I don't feel that it is much danger. I've shot short arrows out of my Com Bow Sling for at least 30 years without any problem. In fact Jax of this forum shoots my short arrows just holding the band in his bare hand. That is without a slingshot. If you type in "Jax shooting an arrow " on youtube it should come up. I am sure that I wouldn't want to do it like that. Thanks for your comments. Robert Blair combowslingguy


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Rule of thumb that may save you some pain.Slingshots are for pellets,blowguns for darts,and bows for arrows.You wouldn't run a farm tractor in a car race,or use a car to plow a field.Use a slingshot for what it was designed for and save yourself the aggravation of trying to make it do something it can't do well.My two cents.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> You wouldn't run a farm tractor in a car race


Obviously you aren't from Iowa!!!!


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

I left a comment here a few minutes ago and it must be in cyberspace. There is room for differing views here. I still think shooting short arrows is very safe. It is how it is done that is very important. If it is safe and works well why not ! It sure has more power than ball shaped objects as the weight is stacked behind the point.

I will finish up by asking you all a question. Does anyone here use a cell phone or a I phone only for verbal communication ? L O L Robert Blair


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Joerg Sprave modified some darts that shot off a wingnut this looked to me like a viable option with a ton of kinetic energy

not quite an arrow but an arrow could be modified


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

alru19 said:


> http://www.combowsli...CCESSORIES.html
> Like These?


exactly


----------

